# New Stuff has landed...



## Clean and Shiny

Hi Guys!

We hope you are all well.

We have a new brand we have just taken on....

We have just become the UK Distributors for Work Stuff.

Work Stuff produce brushes and accessories to make your detailing experience better and easier. We have so far taken the brushes and will be getting the range of accessories in soon.

You can find the brushes here - https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/work-stuff

More announcements coming soon....

John


----------

